# commercial kitchen washable walls



## swedzfish2 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was wondering what the name is for washable walls placed behind the triple basin sink? Is it Kalite? I ccan't find it anywhere so I think I have the name wrong.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What ever you want it to be:  Tile, arborite (laminate) s/s sheets, you name it.


----------

